# Almont Mi GOB car show.



## alleyyooper (Sep 20, 2017)

*Almont* is a village in Lapeer County in the U.S. state of Michigan. The population was 2,674 at the 2010 census.
Almont is approximately 40 miles north of Detroit.

We passed up two other shows Saturday to attend this one, a bad choice. It is the first one we have entered in our book as to never ever attend again.
A real good old boy network show for sure.
There was a street off the main street that ran down to the corner near a church. Some cars like ours were directed to park in the church parking lot. If you were listed as a Almont resident you were to park on the street you also got a street spot if you were a friend or relative of a Almont resident. Once that street was filled with those persons then people with shiny cars were parked in the street. Fifty cars/trucks were on that street we registered as # 37 and were parked in a corner of the church parking lot.

This rat rod had a cross cut saw blade for a sun visor.







 

A nice street rod, paint was thin and you could see the black primer under neath the yellow.





Very nice early Ford street rod.





A Dodge drag car.





Street Rod.





66 Ford T bird, My choice for best in show. Non Almont car.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 20, 2017)

57 Ford Voted best Modified car, I agreed as it was a nice clean mod. The color was chocolate, doesn't show well in the pictures.













Chevy PU.






Chevy rug rat grocery hauler.






48 Dodge truck.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 20, 2017)

Another nice old Dodge PU.





Challanger rag top, work in progress.





Hudson Hornet. Kare said she thought this one should be best in show. Didn't make it.











64 Ford.







Voted Best Orginal in the show. As you can see it is in no way orginal. owners was brother to one of thre snow organizers







Buick T type 87 made, bought new in 87 by the owner is all orginal includeing the paint.
Was parked in no mans land church parking lot.






1985 Buick Limited collectors edition Orginal except thr fluids, tires and exhust system.
Again banished to the church yard.







We saw many cars turned away from the show that arrived after the 12:00 sign in time despite lots of church parking lot room. We also seen some come after 1:30 & 2:00 PM that were allowed in, assumed they had preregistered. Also had many that parked in the lot behind our car that belonged to the post office and a bar.

 Al


----------

